# Winkelpicker



## Angler2004 (29. Juli 2004)

HI,
ich habe eine winkelpickerrute, hab aber noch keine rolle und schnur dafür.
was würdet ihr mir für ein rollentyp vorschlagen und was für eine schnur soll ich nehmen. ich gehe damit auf brassen und plötze aber auch schleien.
danke Angler2004


----------



## Rotauge (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Winkelpicker*

Hi, ich weiß nicht, ob dir eher eine Frontbremse oder eine Heckbremse zusagt. Das kommt ganz auf Dich an. Ich selber favorisiere Frontbremsen. In etwa müsstest du mit einer Rolle klarkommen, die etwa 150 bis 180 Meter 0,20 er Schnurkapazität hat.

Ich habe aber auch noch eine kleinere Rolle, für 12er bis 16 er Schnur.

In der Regel fische ich mit 16er Schnur.


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Winkelpicker*

Die Rolle sollte leicht laufen, mittlere bis hohe übersetzung haben und die angegebene schnurfassung von ROTAUGE haben ...
KOF!!!


----------



## Basi8811 (17. August 2004)

*AW: Winkelpicker*

Ich würde eine Freilaufrolle verwenden.
Welche genau, musst du entscheiden.

Du kannst ja fragen, ob diese dann welche sind, oder nicht.


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Winkelpicker*

Freilaufrollen sind aber nicht 100 prozrentig notwendig für das angeln mit der Winkelpicker!!!! Ist doch eigentlich überflüssig. Beim Biss schlägst du sofort an, der fisch braucht doch keine Schnur nehmen... von daher ist es unsinnig!!! Vor allem auf die genannten Arten hat man noch nie freilauf gebraucht und wird diesen auch nicht brauchen???
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Norgefan1 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Winkelpicker*

Die Rolle sollte nicht zu groß sein, sonst wird das Handling schwer. Aber mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand findest du mit Sicherheit die richtige Rollengröße. Freilauf ist meiner Meinung nach unsinnig. Aber bei der Schnur solltest du schon die richtige nehmen. Der Durchmesser ist ja Geschmackssache (ich nehme 0.18 damit kann ich auch mal einen schweren Futterkorb weit werfen). Aber sinkende Schnur solltes es auf alle Fälle sein. Sonst kann es lange dauern bis du den Picker auf die richtige Spannung gebracht hast.


----------



## woelflein (19. August 2004)

*AW: Winkelpicker*

hallo,
freilauf ist nicht notwendig, verwende ich aber trotzdem eine, eingestellt auf schwerste stufe, die meisten bisse erfolgen immer wenn man nicht aufpasst oder mal für königstiger muss (zumindest bei mir) , dann mache ich immer meinen freilauf rein, sonst kann die rute mal schnell im wasser sein.
ich hatte schon karpfenbisse, der gings los ohne vorwarnung, spitze krümmt sich und wenn du dann nicht gleich die rute in der hand hast......und tschuß.


----------



## Angler505 (19. August 2004)

*AW: Winkelpicker*

*Hallo,*
ich würde dir an dieser Stelle einen 400 x von Mitchell empfehlen.
Übersetzung 6/1, Schnurrfassung 100m 0,16 was für einen Picker ausreichen sollte.
Wird derzeit gehandelt +/- 50EUR.
Wichtig auch hier die sinkende oder zumindest eine eigenschwere Schnur.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Rotauge (19. August 2004)

*AW: Winkelpicker*

Sollte eigentlich ausreichen, ich habe aber lieber etwas mehr auf der Rolle. Der letzte Karpfen zog ab wie Luise.


----------



## MeFoMan (20. August 2004)

*AW: Winkelpicker*

Hi,

ich fische eine 6er geflochtene. Wichtig ist dabei, dass man ein Gummi (Puffer) zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur schaltet.

Montage:
Ein ca. 6 - 10 cm langes Stück "Maurergummi" (Baumarkt) an beiden Enden mit einem Dicken Knoten versehen. Auf Hauptschnur einen Running-Boom fädeln. An das Ende der Hauptschnur eine Schlaufe knoten, mit der Schlaufe ein "Auge" bilden und einfach über den Dicken Gummiknoten schieben. Festziehen - fertig. Gleiches mache ich mit dem Vorfach. Funzt prima.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## schroe (20. August 2004)

*AW: Winkelpicker*

Hi,
Winklepicker oder Feeder? Dachte, die Winklepicker ist eine Nahbereichsrute für ultraleichte Grundmontagen, in der Regel ohne Futterkorb.
Davon mal ausgehend, würde ich mich der Empfehlung von Angler505 anschließen, vielleicht noch die Mitchell 308 und 300X in den Ring werfen. 
Winklepicker, kurze, superleichte Rütchen (umbei 100gr-150 gr) mit weicher parabol. bis semiparabol. Aktion und dann ein Freilaufmonster dran?.....Neee, ne.

100m 012 bis 014er sollten reichen, der Rest der Rolle unterfüttert oder gleich eine Matchspule nehmen. In Entfernungen über 100m wird man mit einem 270 cm Winklepicker eh keinen Karpfen mehr kontrollieren.


----------



## Siff-Cop (20. August 2004)

*AW: Winkelpicker*

Hallo

@MeFoMan
kannst du viehleicht erklären wozu diese Gummi dienen soll? Da ich auch oft mit der Winkelpickerrute fische würde es mich sehr intersieren man lernt ja nie aus!

Ansonsten kann ich nur schroe zustimmen. Also mein Wickelpicker (DAM X-KEV-CARBON Winkelpicker) hat grad mal 3, 5 und 8 gram Wurfgewicht (Obwohl ich mit dieser Rute auch mehr Wurfgewicht benutze z.B. ein volles Futterkörbchen wiegt bestimmt 20- 30 gram und das bei der spitze für 3gram)wie man da über 100 M mit Werfen soll ist mir auch ein Rätsel wahrscheinlich verwechselt hier jemand Feeder mit dem Winkelpicker. Eine kleine mini Rolle reicht da völlig aus. Hab mir jetzt da meine Rolle aber leider Altersschwächen zeigen ne neu bestellt und zwar diese: Mitchell Match 4000, die ist wahrscheinlich auch schon etwas groß fürs Winkelpicken soll aber auch zum Matchfischen benutz werden und da die 2 Ersatzspulen besitz ist sie bestimmt sehr flexibel. 
Was ich sehr wichtig finde für nen Rolle zum Winkelpicken, ist das sie einen endlose Rücklaufsperre hat, damit kann man die krümmung der Spitze genauer und einfacher einstellen.

Ich hoffe hier schreiben noch ein paar m,ehr leute ihre erfahrungen mit dem Winkelpicker rein, damit wir noch besser mit dem teil umgehen können. 


gruß an alle die auf die Spitze starren.........


----------



## MeFoMan (20. August 2004)

*AW: Winkelpicker*

@siff-kopp

Das Gummi dient als Puffer. Mit gefl. Schnur und OHNE Gummi schlitzt der Haken häufig aus. Das Gummi ist ideal. Tüdeleien gibt es nicht, der Anschlag sitzt immer und ein Vorfachwechsel ist rasentschnell erledigt.

 #h 

markus


----------



## Sebi (22. August 2004)

*AW: Winkelpicker*

Hi Leute,

 ich benutze oft einen FutterKorb für Maden an meinem Picker. Nur ich habe oft das Problem das ich beim reinholen getüdell habe , sprich das vorfach um den Korb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gewickelt.....

 Ich lasse den Korb auf der Schnurr laufen ganz zuerst und dieser wird durch 2 Gummi Bällchen und einer Perle gebremst bevor er auf dem Laufblei landet......Ich hoffe ihr konntet mir folgen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 dann eine Perle dann ein Wirbel dann Vorfach,Haken.....

   Habt Ihr Tips oder Tricks bezüglich diesem Problem?? oder kommt das schon mal vor?!


----------



## schroe (22. August 2004)

*AW: Winkelpicker*

Hallo Sebi,
je mehr Gebammel, je mehr Gertüddel. Versuch mal mittels Wasserknoten einen Seitenarm für den Korb einzubinden, keine Schlaufen oder Laufmontagen. 
Wenn der Fisch den Köder nimmt, bewegt er nur die Schnur des Seitenarms und das Vorfach, der Korb bleibt liegen. Einfache aber effektive Montage und fast tüddelfrei.


----------



## Sebi (3. September 2004)

*AW: Winkelpicker*

Hi Schroe,

 danke noch für den Tip. Bin heute erst seitdem mit dem Picker los gegangen, mit der neuen Montage für Korb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Habe auch gut gefangen. ca. 22 Köfis in 1 1/2 Std. Und noch jemanden hier sieh mal selbst: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....auf Laubwurm:





















 Danke noch mal für den Tip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Gruss Sebi


----------



## bernd noack (4. September 2004)

*AW: Winkelpicker*

warum musst du dir eigentlich fuer eine neue rute auch eine neue rolle zulegen ? sicher besitzt du schon einige rollen und dabei eine mit der empfehlung von @rotauge ---der handel suggeriert halt fuer jede rute ne neue rolle und fuer jede angelmethode eine spezielle rute ---oftmals kann man mit einer vorhandenen rute verschiedene fische mit verschiedenen methoden beangeln---winkelpickerangeln finde ich uebrigens als bissanzeigemethode beim grundangeln als sehr effektiv und unterhaltsam--- #h


----------



## Torge (4. September 2004)

*AW: Winkelpicker*

@sebi: ich fische an meinem Picker- und an meiner Ledgerrute immer mit einem ledger-boom, dass ist ein Röhrchen an dem ein Wirbel befestigt ist um einen Futterkorb oder ein Blei daran zu befestigen. Hiermit habe ich keine Probleme mit Tüdelkram. Die Führungsrörchen kommen meiner Meinung nach vom Karpfenangeln.

@Angler2004: ich rate dir zu einer kleinen und leichten Rolle. Schau mal bei Askari, die haben kleine Rollen zu echt humanen Preisen.


----------



## anglerfundgrube (4. September 2004)

*AW: Winkelpicker*

Hi Leute, was soll das ganze gebrabbele von Rolle hier und Rolle da, das Ding soll eine vernünftige Bremse haben ( falls mal ein dicker Brocken beißt) und das reicht. Seh mal unter
*hier gehört keine Schleichwerbung rein*
 Shop nach. Superrollen zu Superpreisen. Falls nicht das richtige dabei ist, per eMail nachfragen. Die jungens haben immer etwas im Angebot.
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Pickerfan (12. September 2004)

*AW: Winkelpicker*

Genau,was heisst denn hier immer neues Gerät. Hauptsache Futter, Korbgrösse und Montage stimmt. Ne kleine Rolle mit 16er Schnur passt zur zeit schon. Du solltest allerdings zum Winter ne dünnere Schnur wählen.
Petri Heil


----------



## scarred (19. September 2004)

*AW: Winkelpicker*

Was ist den ein winkelpicker oder wie das heißt


----------



## hamburger Jung (20. September 2004)

*AW: Winkelpicker*

ein Winkelpicker ist eine Nahbreichsrute mit Zitterspitze und einer durchgehnden Aktion. In der Regel sind diese Ruten zwischen 2,10m und 2,70m und haben ein max. Wurfgewicht bis 10 Gramm.
Eigentlich eine ultralight-Feederrute.


----------



## schroe (21. September 2004)

*AW: Winkelpicker*

Hi Sebi,
fein! #6


----------



## BeeJay (22. September 2004)

*AW: Winkelpicker*



			
				Angler505 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Schnurrfassung 100m 0,16 was für einen Picker ausreichen sollte. [...]


 Damit wäre ich vorsichtig. 
Man büßt ja pro "neuer" Montage immer etwas Schnur ein (Hauptschnur wird immer kürzer) und lustigerweise haben meist auch die fetten Karpfen eine Vorliebe für Köder an feinem Picker-Material   #6

Ich hatte schon mehrfach "Begegnungen", wo mir ein entsprechender Fisch schnell klargemacht hat, dass 100m recht wenig sind können.  :q 
Lieber eine etwas größere Rolle und 200m drauf. Das hat mir schon so manchen kapitalen Fisch *gerettet*.
Gruß,

BeeJay


----------

